# hello



## chalton (Aug 23, 2009)

hi i too am just in the process of a mid life crisis!! (well thats my excuse!) and pick up my first TTR on the 28th! looking forward to following the forum from sunny bedfordshire, and tapping into all of your combined knowledge


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome chap! And congrats on the car


----------



## reapertt (Aug 22, 2009)

welocome pal
im a newbie like you , im looking for a tt atm as the vr6 golf my mrs had has been splatted by a blind driver

theres that many used tt's its haed to rtell the gud uns from the bad uns obviosly i aint got the cash for a ne one so a decent mk 1 is on the cards


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## chalton (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks folks


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

